# Phrag. America ‘Purple Mountain Majesty' AM/AOS



## PeteM (Jun 12, 2020)

Sourced from Orchidview (H.P. Norton) In 2011. I first saw this in flower at the paph forum that year. I wrote Carol and H.P. to beg for one of these seedlings. What a kind and warm family to give me a chance with one of their prized plants.

Awarded in 2018,
Phrag. America ‘Purple Mountain Majesty' AM/AOS

(Les Dirouillis 'Crystelle' AM / AOS x kovachii)

enjoy.






Updated picture of mature flower:


----------



## abax (Jun 12, 2020)

Wonderful flower! I love everything about it from the petals to the
freckles in the pouch.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2020)

Well bloomed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phragper (Jun 18, 2020)

BEAUTIFUL. would love to have this one also


----------



## Paphluvr (Jun 18, 2020)

Great color and love the pouch.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## PeteM (Dec 9, 2020)

The second division of this plant has just opened. Seems like the the two blooming cycles are staggered by 6 months.. Santa, how did you know what I wanted?!

I’m including some pictures from outside the growroom, under natural overcast sun light to show you what the real colors look like. I never move these plants so all I ever see is hot pink. Last picture is in the growroom.. Frank Smith is on deck. 

enjoy.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 9, 2020)

Those are lovely. I would like to see a side by side with Frank Smith.


----------



## PeteM (Dec 9, 2020)

Sounds like a good plan. Give me a few days. Frank Smith is a much larger plant in general. These are both in 6 inch aircone pots, pain to move because I need two hands and a third hand to move the plants next to them


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2020)

I saw Frank Smith a few weeks ago!


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 10, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids!


Umm... Not sure there is any besseae in that. Are you getting soft on kovachii now?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 10, 2020)

Les Dirouilles has caudatum on both side of the parents. The rest is a equal shot of sargentianum and longifolium.


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 10, 2020)

Pretty, and nice roots in that aircone pot too!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 10, 2020)

Goodness Gracious! 
Good job!


----------



## TrueNorth (Dec 12, 2020)

Nice! Are those Wardian cases in the background of the last photo?


----------



## PeteM (Dec 13, 2020)

It’s a chameleon cage.


----------



## PeteM (Dec 13, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Those are lovely. I would like to see a side by side with Frank Smith.



Phrag. Frank Smith is on the right side. I have included a close up of the Frank Smith flower. It is a much larger plant from leaf spread to thickness of the stem holding the blooms. My eye is not trained well to see any major differences in the flowers. Now it could be that they are both Phrag. Americas, or Frank Smiths... labels can be mixed up. Both came from the same source (HP Norton). And I have had mixed up tags from his seedlings. His daughter Carol mentioned to me when she started helping in the greenhouse and sales.. some tags were a little mixed up.

apologies.. I have older growths and some browned leaves left from before repotting, I try not to cut older leaves until they are brown and can be pulled off easily.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 13, 2020)

The plant size is noticeable. However the flowers are very, very similar.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2020)

littlefrog said:


> Umm... Not sure there is any besseae in that. Are you getting soft on kovachii now?


You are right! Imposter, very sus!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2020)

PeteM said:


> Phrag. Frank Smith is on the right side. I have included a close up of the Frank Smith flower. It is a much larger plant from leaf spread to thickness of the stem holding the blooms. /QUOTE]
> 
> Nice, thanks for sharing. I am trying to figure out how to keep the leaves of my Phrag. Frank Smith from falling over. ??


----------



## PeteM (Oct 28, 2022)

Potted Phrag America up into a 12 inch net basket in March of this year from a 6 inch aircone pot. In the grodan / rockwool mix with perlite, charcoal and styrofoam peanuts at the bottom. She rewarded me with a third bud. In the past I’ve only ever got her to push out two. These plants really seem to enjoy growing large. Some are getting too big for the grow tables, I have her tucked away down on the floor, still getting the light she needs it seems.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Oct 29, 2022)

It's already spectacular with two flowers. Three flowers will be killer!


----------



## terryros (Oct 29, 2022)

Nothing small in its background (kovachii, longifolium, caudatum, and sargentianum). Has the nice color similar to Incan Treasure (kovachii and longifolium) and then adds the nice longer petals of caudatum. Makes a pretty and impressive flower.


----------



## Just1more (Oct 29, 2022)

Wonderful blooms!


----------



## vanda2020 (Oct 29, 2022)

Looks like you are growing in a basement. How much light does this plant get? What lights are you using?


----------



## McPeg (Oct 30, 2022)

Gorgeous flowers! Love the color!


----------



## southernbelle (Oct 30, 2022)

Wonderful, Pete! Looks like it likes your mix and conditions!!


----------



## PeteM (Oct 30, 2022)

vanda2020 said:


> Looks like you are growing in a basement. How much light does this plant get? What lights are you using?


It’s been moving around the room a bit but mainly under the cob and parfact led lights. These are older models of active leds with cooling fans, not even sure if they make them anymore. If I were shopping for lights today I’d probably invest in more passive technology something like the spiderfarmer boards that do not need a fan to cool. Thread below for reference. 

Thread 'Evaporative Cooler for Basement Grow room'
Evaporative Cooler for Basement Grow room


----------



## vanda2020 (Oct 30, 2022)

For reference. Here is a picture of PeteM's grow basement. Pretty impressive. You still running the HPS unit in the middle? We got our first 500.00 power bill this month. Ouch. Grow room looks great.


----------



## PeteM (Oct 30, 2022)

vanda2020 said:


> For reference. Here is a picture of PeteM's grow basement. Pretty impressive. You still running the HPS unit in the middle? We got our first 500.00 power bill this month. Ouch. Grow room looks great. View attachment 36666


Thanks! No no more HID lights. Those were swapped out a year ago or more for a spider farmer board SF-2000. All LED lights now. I should update that post, grow room looks… well more full.


----------



## vanda2020 (Oct 30, 2022)

The lights PeteM uses. Are listed here. 
6 lights total, almost all on light rail Gualala Robotics / LightRail movers:
- 5 LED grow lights
- 2 PARFACTWORKS RA2000 w Full Spectrum LED Grow Light Growth Lighting Bulb 
- 2 1800 Watt X6 Cob Led Grow Light Full Spectrum Led Plant Light with Daisy Chain
- 1 COB LED Grow Light Full Spectrum, CFGROW 360W LED Plant Grow Lamp
- 1 HID, Sun System Grow Lights - Digital 400 Complete System - 400W | 120/240V
- running a Hydrofarm BUSUHL400HZAS Hydroponic Growing Bulb
Water:
- RO system, (First Rays Grower’s RO System)
- 35gal storage tank (trash can) with float valve is connected to a watering wand / hose with a SEAFLO 33-Series Industrial Water Pressure Pump w/Power Plug for Wall Outlet - 115VAC, 3.3 GPM, 45 PSI.
- Floor is treated concrete, with 4 triangular shaped 'panels' sloped to an X shaped drain in the middle of the room that dips to one end at the lowest point towards a sump pump.

These are my target grow room Temps / Humidity:
Temps:
- Day 78F / never over 80F
- Night: 68F

Humidity:
- Day: irrelevant in Baltimore with open windows, this will always be OK.
- Night: 90% RH.


Evaporative Cooler: Used to cool down the room.
Water:
- RO system, (First Rays Grower’s RO System)
- 35gal storage tank (trash can) with float valve is connected to a watering wand / hose with a SEAFLO 33-Series Industrial Water Pressure Pump w/Power Plug for Wall Outlet - 115VAC, 3.3 GPM, 45 PSI.
- Floor is treated concrete, with 4 triangular shaped 'panels' sloped to an X shaped drain in the middle of the room that dips to one end at the lowest point towards a sump pump.

These are my target grow room Temps / Humidity:
Temps:
- Day 78F / never over 80F
- Night: 68F

Humidity:
- Day: irrelevant in Baltimore with open windows, this will always be OK.
- Night: 90% RH.


Evaporative Cooler: used to cool down the room.


----------



## vanda2020 (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 31, 2022)

Nice flowers and impressive installations!


----------



## Michael Bonda (Oct 31, 2022)

PeteM said:


> It’s a chameleon cage.


Do you also keep Chams? I have Panthers and Jacksons.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Oct 31, 2022)

Spectacular blooms. Reminds me of Schroderae as well but obviously larger than and no kovachii in Schroderae.


----------



## PeteM (Oct 31, 2022)

Michael Bonda said:


> Do you also keep Chams? I have Panthers and Jacksons.


I have two. One male T. j. jacksonii, and one male Kinyongia boehmei.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2022)

Thanks for sharing. I'm not a long petal fan but, I may pick up a couple from Ecuagenera soon


----------



## Michael Bonda (Oct 31, 2022)

PeteM said:


> I have two. One male T. j. jacksonii, and one male Kinyongia boehmei.


You certainly like the horned species. 
Mt. Meru Jackson’s is one of my favorites. Never had the two horned species.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Oct 31, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'm not a long petal fan but, I may pick up a couple from Ecuagenera soon


FYI…..all my USA ecuagenera have done well. The ones from Ecuador have not faired well in Florida heat.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2022)

I had a weird Eric Young that didn't do well. All the rest are OK.


----------

